# Keto hints



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Jim, thought of you. Don’t know if you even like avocado but I didn’t know it could be frozen. I’m going to try this.

Also I want to try the apple snacks myself, for work. At least I’ll know how fresh they are if I bag them myself.

These are from my fitness site.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Try the Fruit Fresh. It doesn't have sugar.

"Ascorbic acid, also known as vitamin C, is often sold as a powdered product (Fruit-Fresh®) in the canning section of grocery stores and can be dissolved in water to retard browning. Cut apples can also be dipped into a solution of lemon or lime juice. Nov 1, 2009"

*A Fresh Approach to Non-browning Apples // Missouri ...*

 I'm sorry Startingover. I looked it up out of curiosity.

"Apples. An apple a day may keep the doctor away, but it really has no place on a keto diet. One medium apple has more than 20 g of net carbs — enough to blow someone's entire carb allotment for the day. Nov 19, 2018"

10 Healthy Foods Not Allowed on the Keto Diet | Everyday ...
 
You can yell at me via PM, it's pretty full! Lines have no meaning, I just can't get rid of them all


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

word ‘hint’ should have been singular not plural. The apple hint was merely an easy hint for busy people.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

This guy is great. My little sister sent me his book about 20 yrs ago. The High Glycemic Index has to do with the actual sugar your body gets which would impact a Keto diet.


I had no idea that potatoes were so high!


https://www.drweil.com/diet-nutrition/nutrition/confused-by-the-glycemic-index/


I think I'm going to try this diet - 



https://www.womansworld.com/posts/diets/anti-inflammatory-diet-dr-weil


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Check out the link I added. :smile:


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Nik333 said:


> This guy is great. My little sister sent me his book about 20 yrs ago. The High Glycemic Index has to do with the actual sugar your body gets which would impact a Keto diet.
> 
> 
> I had no idea that potatoes were so high!
> ...


Nik, we must have STP (I know ESP) STP is an engine additive. lol Anyway, I found that same website last week, that makes good sense to me. We are staying away from all grains as much as possible. So far it has been fairly easy. We have been making all kinds of keto or low carb foods and especially sweets. We made a chocolate mousse last night that was really good and very low carb.

As much as we love fruit we have to stay away from them, natural sugar is still carbs. I was surprised the beans were heavy with carbs but they are. Anything starchy has carbs. We try to hold it down to 20-50 carbs a day.

The keto way of eating says you can cheat in moderation two days a week but we try to go as lightly as we can there. 

Startingover, thank you for thinking of us, I really do appreciate it. So far about the only way I like avocado is (mind went blank) the stuff they make at a Mexican restaurant out of avocados. I have tried just the avocados and I am not much of a fan of them, thanks any way, that was really nice of you.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Jim, here’s the other idea. Trader Joes has Cauliflower Gnocchi, which I’ve never heard of before. 










The photo has eggplant too. When I can get to TJ’s, I’ll try this with a marina. Not for Keto but for a light lunch someday.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Startingover said:


> Jim, here’s the other idea. Trader Joes has Cauliflower Gnocchi, which I’ve never heard of before.
> 
> View attachment 615539
> 
> ...


I have never heard of that either, don't think we have a Trader Joe's here. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

BigJim said:


> I have never heard of that either, don't think we have a Trader Joe's here. Thanks for the heads up.


Me either. I found several recipes on the innerweb.

https://www.skinnytaste.com/cauliflower-gnocchi/


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Nik333 said:


> I think I'm going to try this diet -
> 
> https://www.womansworld.com/posts/diets/anti-inflammatory-diet-dr-weil



Dr. Weil is a solid advocate for health. I would be cautious of lectin content in his diet and the article starts out on a false premise to begin with. The Keto diet needn't be restrictive to anything but sugar. The reality is that under the label of "keto", some people eat a sh*t diet. But the reality is that it is as open to all the good foods, save those high in carbohydrates.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Windows on Wash said:


> Dr. Weil is a solid advocate for health. I would be cautious of lectin content in his diet and the article starts out on a false premise to begin with. The Keto diet needn't be restrictive to anything but sugar. The reality is that under the label of "keto", some people eat a sh*t diet. But the reality is that it is as open to all the good foods, save those high in carbohydrates.



I'm a Nutritionist.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Nik333 said:


> I'm a Nutritionist.


Great. You should know all this already. Then again...there was the CNP that told my FIL to eat more carbs as a diabetic.


----------

